# Brown algae, new tank, but getting worse



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I know brown algae in a new tank is normal. I just have never had it this bad. It is a soil tank, however, so that may be part of the reason. Basically, all my plants are totally covered in this, outside of 2 days or so of growth. I basically have brown plants with green or red growth for 1 in or less on my plants.

I did buy a light fixture that is overkill (T5HO x4) for a 29 but I am only using 2 bulbs for 9 hours, the other 2 for 2.5 hours. I could go down to just 2, or remove one and use 3.


I usually don't worry about brown algae but it is getting worse, not better, after about 1 month. I have no other type of algae that I can see. Tons of pearling as well.


Should I try to deal with this or just see where it goes? I normally just see where it goes, I am not use to soil but it is not just a little bit here and there.


----------



## wizza (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes you answered it yourself Too much light.
especially as you havent mentioned using co2?

You have basically got the sun in your tank!


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

I agree with the previous poster than the light is most likely too high. I would try two bulbs for 8 hours. That may even be a little too high depending on the distance of the light from the substrate and the quality of the fixture.

When did the diatoms (brown algae) appear? In other words, how long has it been going on? As you know, diatoms are normal in a newly set up tank. Otocinclus will eat it and do a pretty good job. However, I think with the light you have, you will most likely be battling some type of algae or another if you run all four lights for any length of time.

Could you please provide a few other details about your tank, such as inhabitants, whether you have CO2, and whether you are fertilizing.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Sorry, I do have pressurized co2 and I use an autodoser for ferts using EI dosing. 

The algae appeared the day I set my tank up. I had a different fixture at the time and was getting some GDA, with this light, it's only brown algae, nothing else. I know it's normal on a new tank, I just have not had it for this long in full force. Again, no other type of algae visible of any other kind.


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

In the past, I have had diatoms last around a month, so maybe yours will start disappearing soon. 

Do you have any algae eaters in your tank, such as otos?

Also, if you reduce your lighting period, you will have to wait a few weeks to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

touch of sky said:


> In the past, I have had diatoms last around a month, so maybe yours will start disappearing soon.
> 
> Do you have any algae eaters in your tank, such as otos?
> 
> Also, if you reduce your lighting period, you will have to wait a few weeks to see if it makes a difference.


No algae eaters. I was thinking about getting some Otto's, I am not sure. I have had mixed experiences in both hardiness and behavior. Some are very "emo" and it disturbs the viewing of the tank. 

I think I am just going to stick with this lighting schedule until it goes away, stayed to long, or if I see other types of algae. I know diatoms are a problem with new tanks and soil tanks. I have never started with this much light, nor have done soil.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

They will disappear as soon as all the silicates have been consumed. You could run a phosphate/silicate remover media in your filter, but that will likely be a waste of time and money as it will disappear on its own. However, if your water is testing unusually high in silicates than this problem could go on indefinitely.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I think it may actually be a good idea to get a silicate test kit. I really am just understanding now what they actually are. I haven't had huge problems with brown algae/diatoms but it usually is the first to appear. It's not because of this particular issue, I just have had minor issues with diatoms on established tanks in the past, here and there. On low tech, after water changes, that could be a sign.


----------



## krillkill (Oct 2, 2010)

I had brown algae for a good 3+ months. It eventually went away... maybe add a few otos?


----------

